# TIG tungsten Question



## Earl (Dec 18, 2013)

How do you sharpen your tungsten for a TIG torch?   Has anyone used the chemical sharpening process?

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## xalky (Dec 18, 2013)

I use a cheap harbor freight diamond wheel outfitted to my bench grinder. I chuck up the tungsten in a drill and spin it as I sharpen it on the side of the wheel. Perfect point every time, and my fingers don't get hot.


----------



## Earl (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.  That sure looks like a simple and cost effective solution.  Are you concerned about the toxicity of the dust?


----------



## tarmo120 (Dec 18, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about that. Because you only grind a tiny bit.
But if you want you could always wear a mask.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 18, 2013)

Tarmo,
If you use Thoriated Tungsten please do a web search for the MSDS because breathing even a small amount of dust is really bad Juju.
********Get Informed***Please be Safe*******Gator*******


----------



## xalky (Dec 18, 2013)

Thoriated is actually radioactive. I use mainly 2% ceriated, because it's more versatile, seems to work just as well on aluminum or steel, and seems to hold up better than anything else. A little bit more expensive than the others but then again you don't need 4 different types of tungstens to get the job done.


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 18, 2013)

grumpygator said:


> Tarmo, If you use Thoriated Tungsten please do a web search for the MSDS because breathing even a small amount of dust is really bad Juju. ********Get Informed***Please be Safe*******Gator*******


  Thorium (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thorium) is only very slightly radioactive: it has a half-life of 14 billion years.  The hazard is minimal.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 18, 2013)

We switched to orange stripe ceriated unbeknown to our welders a few years ago.   They didn't notice and never said boo.  
Main difference is the ceriated req running a slightly higher voltage for a given arc length.   They actually work better than thoriated for aluminum welding (AC) 
If you have the option to switch its sorta a no brainer.


----------



## jamie76x (Dec 18, 2013)

You can sharpen your tungsten many ways. The most important thing is to use a dedicated wheel to finish grind the point. If you have globs of contaminated metal on your tungsten  you do not want to use the clean wheel to grind it all off.  I use a mix of ways (depending on what's closer) On the bench grinder I use the side of the wheel exclusively for tungsten. I also use a hand grinder or the dynafile very often. A belt sander works well too if that's what you have.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 18, 2013)

I've used the 2% ceriated and lanthalated -they work fine.  I also use the side of one particular grinding wheel.  The important thing to remember is to always hold the rod by the side and not the end.  One accidental jab into the wheel will certainly stick that rod right into your flesh -and probably hurt like heck.


Ray


----------



## MBfrontier (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been using E3 Tungsten in 1/16 and 3/32 sizes for aluminum and steel with good results. I also like 2% Lanthanated. I sharpen them on a bench grinder by mounting the tungsten in a cordless drill and slowly spinning them while grinding to a point on a regular 100 grit grinding wheel.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 21, 2013)

I use the pink wheels and turn the tung in my electric drill.  I only sharpen tungs on that wheel and I keep it flat and true with frequent use of a diamond shaper to redress and expose sharp grains in the matrix.

Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 21, 2013)

I want to ask, and hopefully not insult anyone.....

Why is it that so many people use some means of spinning their electrode to sharpen it? I realize I have been using a grinder for quite a while, and can sharpen a drill by hand just fine (even small ones, even though I now wear bifocals), but I don't seem to have any problem whatsoever getting a good point on my Tungsten.

BTW, I use a 1 x 42 belt sander. When I get ready to do a welding job, I already have several sharpened electrodes ready to go, and when I am finished, hit the belt and put them up for next time. I have a belt set aside for that, and since it is so easy to change belts, keeping one set aside is no bother.


----------



## The_Crusher (Dec 23, 2013)

I always keep mine sharp, unless welding aluminum then it is going to ball up anyway. I sharpen mine when I dip my wick (get it contaminated) as I welded tool steel for years and there could be NO pits in the weld, so everything had to be very clean.

I never sharpen both ends and I always have 5-6 sharp tungstens right there when welding so I don't have to go sharpen, I can just change one out.


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> I want to ask, and hopefully not insult anyone.....
> 
> Why is it that so many people use some means of spinning their electrode to sharpen it? I realize I have been using a grinder for quite a while, and can sharpen a drill by hand just fine (even small ones, even though I now wear bifocals), but I don't seem to have any problem whatsoever getting a good point on my Tungsten.
> 
> BTW, I use a 1 x 42 belt sander. When I get ready to do a welding job, I already have several sharpened electrodes ready to go, and when I am finished, hit the belt and put them up for next time. I have a belt set aside for that, and since it is so easy to change belts, keeping one set aside is no bother.



I like to use the drill method for a couple of reasons. I don't burn my fingers, particularly on the larger tungstens, they get hot. It makes for a nice consistent cone point on the tungsten. I could do it by hand, but see reason #1. It's quick, I can get 10 tungstens sharpened, in the time it takes me to do 3-4 by hand. That's my reasons.

Marcel


----------



## Al_T (Jan 8, 2014)

Seems to me like complicating a very easy task. I welded cracked cast aluminum that was water jacketed and pretty dirty stuff for years with thoriated  tungsten. I now use lanthalated tungsten and have not noticed a significant difference. I sharpen on what ever is close to me either bench grinder with any type wheel or the belt sander and has always worked like a dream.


----------

